# Jet powerd RDC Car..................



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i was sitting back tonight reading a coffee table book i received for Xmax called Noth American Locomotives. In it there were some cool pictures of steam and Modern locos
On page 66 there was a picture of a NYC RDC baggage car converted to jet power the M497, Built in 1966 My favorite year by the way







This thing got up to 183 MPH and looked cool as ****, I
think my 1st kit bash will be of this thing should be very cool looking when done. heres some photos i found.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL

looks like not just my Germans made a bit of silly tests!

Its a real freak-engine.
Cleans the platform everytime the train left station.....

Frank


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the pitot tube sticking out of the "forehead"... heheheh


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like an Indian shot an arrow to the head of this beast. Never heard or seen this beast back then as I was into trains big time then. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick.... If you model this thing, I expect it to be "Live Jet"!!!!!! Not track or battery power!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Its kind of funny cause they put it back to a stock rdc and put back into service till 1984 when it was scrapped............ Would have been nice to see it in a museum somewhere but the N.Y.C. was never bright enough to save anything like this or the most famous steam loco in the USA the Hudson................DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------

